# Folklore dance



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I want to share my love of different dances special of Folklore dances in my youths I used danced Lithuanian folklore group calling "Veritas" we had great times, we danced around all Lithuania at factories, parks and what are beautiful costumes we had but anyway past times. Yes of course my favourite are would Russian and I love Georgian dances as can be more aggressive dancing principles. 





Recently I watched on youtube Chilean folk dance oh I love, I adore ,I could not sit still when I see it. So I started dance on my own in front of TV ah seems mad but was such great time without dancing partner.

And I adore Jewish dancing special with the bottles on the hats. Vow.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

When I was in college, many years ago, I was in a folkdance group. Mostly North European but also some Pacific Islander dances. I also was in a Scottish pipe band and learned Highland dancing and Scottish Country Dancing. I was pretty good at it. Unfortunately, I broke a cartilage in my knee practicing the Russian move with the deep knee bends. I don't dance much any more.




The one at the end killed my knee


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I am sorry for your pain about a knee. Still you can watch and enjoy on youtube good dances.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for posting. I am obsessed with Chile and Chilean culture; I loved the dance. Maybe you could post your favorite clip of a Lithuanian dance?


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

As myself Lithuanian hash to admit I don't have my favourite Lithuanian dance, I do like them a lot of, for me more pleasant to see Russian dancing and other different cultures dances. I will post later them. Many thanks Levanda.


----------

